# New York Tax for non-local US citizen...



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all a question... besides step calculation below for New York residents.. what other taxes are there... for me i estimate its till Step5 ...



> Step 1Pay a 4-percent tax rate to the state of New York if your taxable income is approximately $8,000 or less.
> 
> Step 2Use a 4.5-percent rate to calculate what you owe in taxes if you earned about $8,000 to $11,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

Just to also add.. i will be having a job at Malta and am in the semiconductor industry as a middle management level -> anyone has a idea what the average salary is for this level?? I am expecting $65K PA at least... which works out to $2.4K fornightly

also to quote... my mrs and 2 kids ( 7 and 4 ) will be following me along.. and mrs will not be working as attention and focus will be on kids...So how much relief will i get for them??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Taxes in the US vary by area. In addition to NY State taxes, there are (of course) federal income taxes to consider, plus local sales tax (kind of like VAT, but added onto most purchases, not incorporated into the prices), and various local property taxes. 

As far as your relief for having a non-working wife and children, on the income tax side, it normally amounts to a flat rate deduction from your base salary before you apply the tax rates. Plus, you get to file at lower "married, filing jointly" rates which are said to take into consideration the number of people covered.

New York State and the IRS (US federal tax authority) both have detailed websites with lots of information about taxation, plus forms and rate tables you can download.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

looks like i have a lot to read up... thanks...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Did I understand you correctly that your bring-home will be 2.4k bi-weekly? Do you have any other regular income? Where in NY do you plan to live? Thank you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think he is saying he will be living and working in Malta. Likely paying taxes in Malta.

Unless he is over the limit for foregen income isn't he tax free in the US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

NickZ said:


> I think he is saying he will be living and working in Malta. Likely paying taxes in Malta.
> 
> Unless he is over the limit for foregen income isn't he tax free in the US?


No, I checked, there is a town called Malta in New York State. I'm assuming he's going to be living there and thus his interest in New York State taxes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> No, I checked, there is a town called Malta in New York State. I'm assuming he's going to be living there and thus his interest in New York State taxes.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Bev..
yes am staying in the Malta area... most probably i will live in Glenville.. and yes.. my salary i am looking at about 2.5K fornightly.. or 65K to 70K PA


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

another question.. besides the IRS taxes.. the Social Security Tax and Medicare taxes will be deducted directly.. or it would have to be delcared again in the W-4 forms???

i am using this java page as a example to cal for me.. assuming 100K USD per year.. and with spouse ( non working and 2 kids )

i would be tax for $8063 for $100K assuming nothing held...is this correct..??..i know social security and medicare taxes are not in...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

eleewhm said:


> another question.. besides the IRS taxes.. the Social Security Tax and Medicare taxes will be deducted directly.. or it would have to be delcared again in the W-4 forms???
> 
> i am using this java page as a example to cal for me.. assuming 100K USD per year.. and with spouse ( non working and 2 kids )
> 
> i would be tax for $8063 for $100K assuming nothing held...is this correct..??..i know social security and medicare taxes are not in...


Social Security and Medicare are the only taxes that are withheld directly - meaning that they take it out of your check and then you've paid them. Federal and State income taxes are taken out of each paycheck, but only as a "pre payment" of what you owe at the end of the year. You still have to file income tax returns for the state and federal taxes and calculate your total taxes. If you have had too much withheld during the year, you'll get a refund of the excess. If you haven't had enough withheld, you send in a check with the return.

There are various philosophies about whether to shoot for having too much or too little withheld for income taxes. :juggle: I will leave you to decide for yourself on that matter. 

I've never used that particular tax calculator website before, but your tax works out to closer to $11,000 the way I plug in the numbers. However those "quick and dirty" calculators assume you know some of the common "tricks" of US tax law - like what's deductible and what isn't, plus common "tax incentive" items like setting up a retirement account so you can deduct payments into that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

Bev.. yess... i also used the tax witholding calculator on the IRS website.. and i get cloes to 8069.... exemption for spouse and kids... 



Bevdeforges said:


> Social Security and Medicare are the only taxes that are withheld directly - meaning that they take it out of your check and then you've paid them. Federal and State income taxes are taken out of each paycheck, but only as a "pre payment" of what you owe at the end of the year. You still have to file income tax returns for the state and federal taxes and calculate your total taxes. If you have had too much withheld during the year, you'll get a refund of the excess. If you haven't had enough withheld, you send in a check with the return.
> 
> There are various philosophies about whether to shoot for having too much or too little withheld for income taxes. :juggle: I will leave you to decide for yourself on that matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

eleewhm said:


> Bev.. yess... i also used the tax witholding calculator on the IRS website.. and i get cloes to 8069.... exemption for spouse and kids...


OK, the other thing is that at your anticipated level of income, it's highly unlikely you would be taking the standard deduction anyhow. It's much more likely you'll be able to deduct a bunch of stuff (called "itemizing") that you can't really factor into a quickie tax calculator like that.

Your $8000 figure is probably pretty reasonable, given all the possibilities. However, there is often a difference between how they calculate withholding (i.e. how much they take out of your check each pay day) and how they calculate the final tax due.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

ok sure... 11K tax is still alright... with medicare and social tax in will come to about close to 18K...


----------

